# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  diter un message

## ptitepo

Bonjour, 
je vien de m'apercevoir que mon nom apparaiss dans un bout de code que j'ai laiss sur le forum il y a de ca deja un moment.
Comment puis je l'effacer ?
Merci

----------


## Golgotha

Bonjour,

Normalement il y  un bouton "diter" qui te permet d'diter ton message au bas de ton post

----------


## ptitepo

Et quant ya pas ... :/

----------


## Golgotha

Si tu es connect avec le compte qui  post le message normalement tu devrais avoir le droit de l'diter.

Quel est le message que tu souhaite diter ?

----------


## pottiez

Bonjour,
l'dition des message n'est plus possible pour les messages vieux de plus de trois jours et cela pour viter que des personnes mal intentionn vide le contenu de leur messages rgulirement comme certain le faisait avant.

Il faut donc que tu contact un modrateur du forum ou tu as post ce message en lui demandant d'effectuer la modification, et si il y as lieu de la justifier.

Ici par exemple, si tu me dis quel est le message  modifier, je peut te le faire  :;):

----------


## Golgotha

Autant pour moi.. je viens d'apprendre une chose  ::bug:: 

tout s'explique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kalith

Arf, c'est un peu dommage comme "feature" a  ::(: 

J'ai un sujet o je prsente un de mes projet, et j'ditais rgulirement le premier post pour qu'il soit  jour, ce que je ne peux plus faire  prsent.

Est-ce raisonnable de contacter systmatiquement un modrateur pour faire les modif's ?

----------


## pottiez

A partir du moment ou tu as besoin d'un acte de modration, c'est raisonnable de demander  un modrateur  :;): 
De plus, nous somme conscient de cette difficult pour les responsable de projet, et n'en sera encore moins fait reproche  :;):

----------


## Kalith

> A partir du moment ou tu as besoin d'un acte de modration, c'est raisonnable de demander  un modrateur


Certes, dis comme a...  ::): 
Ma question tait plutt : est-ce que a ne va pas vous gonfler  la longue ?

----------


## Caro-Line

On a fait un choix, on l'assume  :;): 
Donc normalement un modrateur ne devra pas refuser (pour peu qu'il ait les droits sur la section concerne bien sr) tant que la demande est bien formule.

Pour leur faciliter le travail un conseil :
Poster en dernier message et demander au modrateur de recopier ce message dans le 1er message de la discussion.

----------


## Oishiiii

Bonsoir,




> l'dition des message n'est plus possible pour les messages vieux de plus de trois jours et cela pour viter que des personnes mal intentionn vide le contenu de leur messages rgulirement comme certain le faisait avant.
> 
> Il faut donc que tu contact un modrateur du forum ou tu as post ce message en lui demandant d'effectuer la modification, et si il y as lieu de la justifier.


C'est tout de mme trs embtant, lorsque je relis d'anciens messages (pas si anciens que cela pour certains  ::oops:: ), j'aimerais bien corriger des fautes d'orthographe, mme minimes; ajouter un accents, ajouter un "s" pour un pluriel, etc...

Il n'y a pas de quoi dranger un modrateur, et a permet de faciliter la lecture pour les messages vraiment utiles.

Ne serait-il pas envisageable d'autoriser l'dition sans condition aux membres ayant fait leurs preuves ? Ceux qui sont au moins "Membre du Club" par exemple ?

----------


## Anomaly

Non seulement ce n'est pas possible, mais c'est dj arriv plusieurs fois que quelqu'un qui avait post, genre, 1 500 messages, soudainement pte un plomb du jour au lendemain (souvent suite  une dispute entre membres dans un dbat ou une actualit) et entame le long processus d'effacer un par un chacun de ses messages.

Donc non seulement cela peut arriver mme aux plus gros contributeurs, mais c'est galement l o justement est le danger, si un gros contributeur supprime tous ses messages, rendant une quantit incalculable de discussions inutiles car avec tous les messages utiles manquants. Un vrai sabotage qu'on ne veut plus tolrer.

----------


## Golgotha

> Non seulement ce n'est pas possible, mais c'est dj arriv plusieurs fois que quelqu'un qui avait post, genre, 1 500 messages, soudainement pte un plomb du jour au lendemain (souvent suite  une dispute entre membres dans un dbat ou une actualit) et entame le long processus d'effacer un par un chacun de ses messages.
> 
> Donc non seulement cela peut arriver mme aux plus gros contributeurs, mais c'est galement l o justement est le danger, si un gros contributeur supprime tous ses messages, rendant une quantit incalculable de discussions inutiles car avec tous les messages utiles manquants. Un vrai sabotage qu'on ne veut plus tolrer.


Peut on avoir quelques informations concernant le fait que DVP dispose librement des messages de ces contributeurs ? 
(je pensais que chacun avait le droits de modifier/supprimer ces messages)

C'est peut tre un sujet qui est pineux mais pour moi c'est important de savoir que mes droits sont respect, mme sur internet.

Merci d'avance.  :;):

----------


## Caro-Line

> C'est peut tre un sujet qui est pineux mais pour moi c'est important de savoir que mes droits sont respect, mme sur internet.


Je te conseille tout simplement de relire le texte que tu as valid lors de ton inscription :




> Vous autorisez les propritaires de Forum des professionnels en informatique  supprimer, modifier, dplacer ou fermer n'importe quel message pour n'importe quelle raison et sans autorisation pralable de votre part.


Ce texte tu l'as valid et accept, personne ne t'y a forc.

Notre objectif n'est ni de contrler tous les messages, ni de censurer qui que ce soit mais avant tout de maintenir une base de connaissances.

Cela n'est possible qu' travers des rgles que nous essayons, de notre mieux, de faire respecter.

Nous ne sommes pas contre la suppression ou l'dition de messages, nous souhaitons juste que cela soit justifi pour ne pas nous retrouver face  des comportements purils et malsains qui lsent au final les utilisateurs du forum (qui sont rappelons-le en majorit des lecteurs).

----------


## Golgotha

> Je te conseille tout simplement de relire le texte que tu as valid lors de ton inscription :
> 
> 
> 
> Ce texte tu l'as valid et accept, personne ne t'y a forc.
> 
> Notre objectif n'est ni de contrler tous les messages, ni de censurer qui que ce soit mais avant tout de maintenir une base de connaissances.
> 
> Cela n'est possible qu' travers des rgles que nous essayons, de notre mieux, de faire respecter.
> ...


Oui, aprs rflexion, j'ai trouv le temps d'aller relire ce passage, mais je pense que c'tait utile de le rappeler et de poser les choses calmement, et c'tait sans doute la premire chose  rappeler, sans s'nerver, au lieux de seulement dire "ce n'est pas possible" il est bon de dire pourquoi.  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

J'ai t mal compris. Le passage que tu as mis en rouge "ce n'est pas possible", c'tait en relation avec cette demande :



> Ne serait-il pas envisageable d'autoriser l'dition sans condition aux membres ayant fait leurs preuves ? Ceux qui sont au moins "Membre du Club" par exemple ?


Je disais que cette demande n'tait pas possible techniquement, le forum actuellement permet de rgler une bonne fois pour toute la dure d'dition possible d'un message, sans possibilit de le moduler suivant les groupes d'utilisateurs. Seul le fait d'avoir les droits de modration sur le forum en question permet de passer outre cette limite.

Ensuite j'expliquais en quoi il tait pas du tout souhaitable de donner ce droit aux membres "confirms".  :;): 

Le but n'est pas de brimer les membres ou de faire ce qu'on veut de leurs messages. Pas du tout. Ce qu'on a voulu faire, ici, c'est poser un garde-fou pour empcher quelqu'un de de pouvoir saboter le forum.

En effet, rendre potentiellement des milliers de discussions illisibles  cause de messages manquants seraient trs dommageable pour l'ensemble de nos lecteurs.

Aprs si vous voulez certains de vos messages supprims, c'est bien entendu ngociable, mais au cas par cas.  :;):

----------


## Golgotha

> J'ai t mal compris. Le passage que tu as mis en rouge "ce n'est pas possible", c'tait en relation avec cette demande :
> 
> Je disais que cette demande n'tait pas possible techniquement, le forum actuellement permet de rgler une bonne fois pour toute la dure d'dition possible d'un message, sans possibilit de le moduler suivant les groupes d'utilisateurs. Seul le fait d'avoir les droits de modration sur le forum en question permet de passer outre cette limite.
> 
> Ensuite j'expliquais en quoi il tait pas du tout souhaitable de donner ce droit aux membres "confirms". 
> 
> Le but n'est pas de brimer les membres ou de faire ce qu'on veut de leurs messages. Pas du tout. Ce qu'on a voulu faire, ici, c'est poser un garde-fou pour empcher quelqu'un de de pouvoir saboter le forum.
> 
> En effet, rendre potentiellement des milliers de discussions illisibles  cause de messages manquants seraient trs dommageable pour l'ensemble de nos lecteurs.
> ...


Merci  ::ccool:: 

en Effet, c'est la compltude d'un fil de discussion qui constitue une oeuvre, une oeuvre qu'il faut prserver.

----------


## MattChess

Edition _totale_ par l'auteur dans les 3 jours




> l'dition des messages n'est plus possible pour les messages vieux de plus de trois jours


 :8O: 

Effacement modr de message  ::cry:: 

Je propose qu'un auteur ne puisse soumettre une demande justifie de suppression d'un de ses messages qu'une fois par mois. S'il en a 1500  supprimer  ::mur:: , cela demandera un certain temps (125 ans  ::mouarf:: ) et de l'obstination. Les modrateurs auront tout le temps de refuser les demandes pour qu'il vite de les renouveler.

Pourcentage de modification  ::love2:: 




> poser un garde-fou pour empcher quelqu'un de pouvoir saboter le forum.


On pourrait automatiser le garde-fou en dterminant le pourcentage de modification entre l'ancien message et le nouveau message dit au-del de la limite des 3 jours fatidiques.

Edition _partielle_ aprs les 3 jours  ::ccool:: 

Jusqu' un seuil  dterminer par les administrateurs, disons par exemple 25% de modification (ce qui permet d'amliorer la prsentation, les corrections de fautes d'orthographe et la mise  jour de liens), la modification du message est accepte et peut tre justifie optionnellement.

On pourra tester si deux ditions partielles conscutives visent  rduire le message pour l'effacer petit  petit sans modration. Dans ce cas, la modification sera considre comme consquente indpendamment du seuil de pourcentage de modification.

Edition consquente soumise  modration  ::nono:: 

Quand le pourcentage de modification dpasse ce seuil, sur confirmation de l'auteur, la demande justifie de modification serait soumise  l'approbation d'un modrateur selon le mme rythme que les demandes de suppression pour ne pas faire crouler les modrateurs sous les demandes de modification de messages.

Conclusion




> Notre objectif n'est ni de contrler tous les messages, ni de censurer qui que ce soit mais avant tout de maintenir une base de connaissances.


La suggestion de l'dition partielle _maintient_ la cohrence des discussions et _amliore_ la base de connaissances en limitant dans le temps les demandes de suppression ou de modification consquente tout en laissant  l'auteur la libert de mettre  jour *partiellement* ses messages quand il le souhaite.  ::zen::

----------


## Mangaku

> La suggestion de l'dition partielle _maintient_ la cohrence des discussions et _amliore_ la base de connaissances en limitant dans le temps les demandes de suppression ou de modification consquente tout en laissant  l'auteur la libert de mettre  jour *partiellement* ses messages quand il le souhaite.


Je ne peux que plussoyer.
Le sujet sur lequel on travail avec MattChess se poursuit un peu en MP, car nous n'avons plus la possibilit d'diter nos messages et cela est gnant.

La comprhension globale du thread deviendrait chaotique si l'on continuait  poster  la suite...

----------


## Caro-Line

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi.
Une discussion sur le forum est ...une discussion.
Donc tout comme lorsque vous discutez "en vrai" vous ne modifiez pas ce que vous avez dit prcdemment mais le prcisez dans un nouveau message.

----------


## Bluedeep

> La comprhension globale du thread deviendrait chaotique si l'on continuait  poster  la suite...


C'est plutot l'inverse qui serait totalement cahotique.

A, B & C postent successivement dse messages et se commentent mutuellement; puis aprs une discussion de 100 messages sur 10 jours, A dcide d'diter certains de ses messages. 
Le lecteur qui passe par l, va se trouver avec des commentaires et des "quotes" sur messages totalement dcorrls des messages eux mme.

Donc heureusement qu'il y a un verrou.

----------


## lola06

Bonjour,
Ne serait-il pas possible d'diter ses messages dans le forum "petites annonces" par exemple ?
Je me trouve dans le cas o j'ai cr un message pour vendre diffrents meubles mais certains ont t vendus. Je souhaite donc mettre  jour mon post mais c'est impossible car le dlai de 3 jours est dpass. Dans ce cas cela me semble abusif de contacter un modrateur.

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonjour




> Ne serait-il pas possible d'diter ses messages dans le forum "petites annonces" par exemple ?
> Je me trouve dans le cas o j'ai cr un message pour vendre diffrents meubles mais certains ont t vendus. Je souhaite donc mettre  jour mon post mais c'est impossible car le dlai de 3 jours est dpass. Dans ce cas cela me semble abusif de contacter un modrateur.


Effectivement dans le cas de PA la demande parait plus lgitime, d'autant que l'dition pourrait tre rserv au PO (modification du prix, etc ....)

----------


## Bdloul

Ou peut on avoir une liste des modrateurs? J'ai des messages  diter mais je suis un peu perdu.

----------


## Bovino

Lorsque tu es sur un forum (pas une discussion), tu as en bas de page la liste des modrateurs du forum en question.

----------

